# Sci-Fi cars?



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

This morning, I got an e-mail with Concept Cars of the fifties and sixties. Being a "car guy" I take note of the automobiles in Sci-Fi movies and TV. Some of these are "borrowed" Detroit Concept cars, while others are custom builds in studio shops.

The TV Batmobile actually was the "Lincoln Futura" Ford Concept car from the late fifties. Ford sold it to George Barris as "surplus" and he kept it "out back" until he was commissioned to build the Batmobile on a budget and in a hurry. (Before that, Republic Pictures had "warmed over" a '49 Mercury to be the Batmobile in a serial.)

Some of those old Concept cars look pretty cool, while others prove the truth of the old adage "you can't polish a turd." Some of the movie cars are cool, while others are really ugly!

Does anyone model Concept or Sci-fi cars? What are your favorite "advanced vehicles?"

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The DiDia 150, aka the Bobby Darin Dream Car was a functioning car that rivaled the Ford Futura in fantastic styling.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DiDia_150

http://www.carlustblog.com/2009/02/the-bobby-darin-dream-car-1960-didia-150.html

http://www.conceptcarz.com/z18215/Di-Dia-150.aspx

David.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

While I don't model them, I am interested and fascinated by them, so I look forward to what shows up in this thread. I believe the Official Internet Term (tm) is "this is relevant to my interests" 

There was a big Hollywood movie that more or less starred the Futura, name of which escapes my memory. All I could see, besides 'Batmobile', was just how impractical the poor thing was. What I would like to see is someone take that kit and mod it in a way that Detroit would have to make it more like a production vehicle. Windshield wipers. Tinting or some form of retractable sunshield. Rear View mirrors. Some way to have an opening so the owner can take part in 'motorized life' from the day i.e. drive-up whatever. (it's a similar problem most gull wing door cars have)

I blather and thus I contribute little. I await others.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a big "show rod" fan, so I really love a lot of the old concept cars and I have a large inventory of photos of them.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

This 1955 Mercury concept car was featured in the _Outer Limits_ episode "The Duplicate Man." 











The other "futuristic" car in that episode was a Barris-customized Buick Riviera. AMT's 1965 Riviera kit included optional parts for the custom version.













Steve H said:


> There was a big Hollywood movie that more or less starred the Futura, name of which escapes my memory.


That would be _It Started With a Kiss_, starring Glenn Ford and Debbie Reynolds. The car was repainted red because the original iridescent paint didn't show up well on color film.









> _All I could see, besides 'Batmobile', was just how impractical the poor thing was. What I would like to see is someone take that kit and mod it in a way that Detroit would have to make it more like a production vehicle. Windshield wipers. Tinting or some form of retractable sunshield. Rear View mirrors_.


Some years ago I saw a modified Revell Futura kit with the windshield, roof and interior from a 1955-57 Thunderbird in one of the hobby magazines. Should be a fairly easy kitbash.

Elements of the Futura's styling made it to the production 1956-57 Lincolns, though in a much subdued form.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Tim Nolan said:


> I'm a big "show rod" fan, so I really love a lot of the old concept cars and I have a large inventory of photos of them.


 I remember seeing the Gyro car and the other cars in your B & W photos in the 1965 international automobile show in New York City with my dad and I think saw the Futura there as well when it made it's tours later. Those auto shows were awesome as the one I went to with my dad had a great floor show with dancers something that's missing from Today's er ...... shows, while not a concept car we did see a concept boat helicopter at one of the shows which most of the people ( adults ) seeing it in New York City of all places weren't all that enthusiastic about it although all the kids including myself was but the model I saw had a 1965 type ford thunderbird roof. Karl


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I still have my Corgi Chevy Astro I. The way the whole cowl hinged up, raising the seats, was pure crazy. Kind of a problem if the battery was dead I would think.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The car with six wheels is the 1962 Ford Seattle-ite. It is a 3/8 scale model, a few of Fords concept cars were actually scale models. One of my favorites is the 1954 FX-Atmos. http://autos.ca.msn.com/photos/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=24872234&page=1

It is a shame that 1/64 cars aren't made of these fantastic designs.

David.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Those are all interesting in one way or another, but most of 'em are so ugly they'd make Stevie Wonder puke.


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Some more Fords...*

I LOVE those concept cars, especially the Fords and Lincolns. Here's the 'Mad Max' Interceptors, both old and new:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I always liked the Nissan Terranaut concept car:

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/02/15/pics-of-nissan-terranaut-reveal-vehicle-perfect-for-picard-and-h/

Look at that interior! It practically _screams _"TNG shuttlecraft"!


----------



## Photoman77 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I waaaaay like that!


----------

